# NO MORE SHIPPING TO CANADA: Cigar.com!



## CigarBoss (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello Gents... I have some Bad News

I dont know if someone else has already posted this or not but there is NO MORE international Shipping from Cigar.com! Not to Canada, not anywhere other than the USA.
I just called Friday Afternoon to place a big order and was told...."Oooo yeah bad news...we don't ship internationally anymore".
I couldn't believe what I was hearing, I call cigar.com all the time, go on their site all the time and they couldn't say anything sooner!? There was no posting or announcement on the site, no e-mail of apology sent out to loyal customers, no last chance ordering or grace period, just WE DON'T SHIP INTERNATIONALLY ANYMORE! If your reading this and you want to know WHY like I did, the sales associates I talked to all said the same thing....I don't know. All of this with only weeks until Christmas and New Years. I would have spent hundreds on cigars and bought several boxes if I had only 1 hour worth of notice to call and place my last order. Now if I want to buy online my choices are Famous (i think), Cigarcellar and Atlantic. Needless to say I AM ROYALLY, MAJORLY PISSED OFF!

By the way if you liked dealing with Jeff Jackson, he is no longer with the company! 

So....if your reading this and your a Canadian Cigar.com customer....my advice would be to get in touch with any friends int he USA or call up a relative and see if you can have cigars sent to them.

-Regards and Long Ashes
CigarBoss


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Their shipping was always ridiculous to here anyway, hence I never used them. Vendors that dont use their smarts>:kicknuts:<My money.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't understand why any company would not ship international. The buyer goes into it knowing the ship time is going to be longer and the shipping price is going to be higher. It's all on the buyer.....


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Sad news for me too... Yesterday I e-mailed them to place my next order and they answered that they no longer shipp internationally  I'm jealous of you guys who live in USA and have such a big variety of cigar shops. Non-cuban cigar prices in Europe are very high so we try to find them in US shops but now it's only 2 of them left who shipp to Europe out:


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Codename47 said:


> Sad news for me too... Yesterday I e-mailed them to place my next order and they answered that they no longer shipp internationally  I'm jealous of you guys who live in USA and have such a big variety of cigar shops. Non-cuban cigar prices in Europe are very high so we try to find them in US shops but now it's only 2 of them left who shipp to Europe out:


Not to get off topic but we are jealous for......oh say, other reasons :nod:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Can you still purchase and ship to a US address? 

Problem fixed---


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

jbrown287 said:


> Not to get off topic but we are jealous for......oh say, other reasons :nod:


Good point.

I emailed Jef Jacksons replacement the other day, because they had a special on Ruinations that I've wanted to try. He said no problem! Then asked what province I was in. Then came back after and said so sorry, no ceegars for you.

Well, their loss. I do find it interesting in this economy how they can refuse business, unless they've received some kind of warning.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> Not to get off topic but we are jealous for......oh say, other reasons :nod:


Dont be. I cannot buy a Cuban for less than $12 here, even though they are legal. Actually, I cant buy ANY long filler here for less than that!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I can still be jealous. Guess the price isn't much different just the risk.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

jbrown287 said:


> Not to get off topic but we are jealous for......oh say, other reasons :nod:


Despite of that reason lots of people in this forum still smoke these cigars and they do not have to worry about 70% taxes on cigars imported from outside European Union


----------



## Robmye (Oct 27, 2009)

Try ***************.com


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

That is too bad, I wonder why the change? If we want what they've got, I guess the only two options are to send to someone in the US and slingshot them up here, or if you live close enough, send up to a mailbox service near the line and pop over for a day. 

It really is too bad that so many US companies are scared of shipping internationally. Ok, the US is a large economy in and of itself, but not like the whole wide world!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Just to let you know, shipping internationally from a corporation is a major pain in the ars. At least with my dealings with it. Dealing with customs can be very labor heavy. I imagine they probably figured it wasn't worth it for them to have to pay their staff to ship internationally. Then again, I'm just guessing and could totally be wrong.


----------



## nubchin (Sep 15, 2010)

oh fxxk
I just advised a guy telling him about the international shipping from cigars.com,,,,,,and about Mr Jeff :tsk: Jackson,,,,,
Oh well ,,,, no more Unholy Cocktail for me :hurt: 
no more Unlimited ,,,,,
Ruinations
,,,,,oh my god I am out :help:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

CI supplies most of the cigars that we sell. They basically called up on Wednesday and said, no more shipping out of the USA. We had a boatload of orderrs for them to fulfull as well. So I decided the best thing to do was to just have them ship all our international customers cigar orders to us and we will send them out of the country untill customs tells us we cant/


----------



## nubchin (Sep 15, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> CI supplies most of the cigars that we sell. They basically called up on Wednesday and said, no more shipping out of the USA. We had a boatload of orderrs for them to fulfull as well. So I decided the best thing to do was to just have them ship all our international customers cigar orders to us and we will send them out of the country untill customs tells us we cant/


I see your website is loaded with CI cigars ,,,, that means you are gonig to ship to us fro now on?ray:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

nubchin said:


> I see your website is loaded with CI cigars ,,,, that means you are gonig to ship to us fro now on?ray:


Happy to oblidge if I can.


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Just to let you know, shipping internationally from a corporation is a major pain in the ars. At least with my dealings with it. Dealing with customs can be very labor heavy. I imagine they probably figured it wasn't worth it for them to have to pay their staff to ship internationally. Then again, I'm just guessing and could totally be wrong.


Until recently, I ran the Canadian branch of a US company. We imported everything we sold. Business to business you are absolutely right. Its labour intensive, and you need to get your facts correct when shipping either north or south. From what I understand,when shipping cross border to end users (read: retail customers) its much easier. There is less documentation to fill out, and so long as you designate the receiver as responsible for any taxes/duties, the corporation is not liable for anything. All that said, I don't know what internal paperwork needs to be done for business tax reporting purposes...


----------



## nubchin (Sep 15, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> Happy to oblidge if I can.


:beerchug:


----------



## nubchin (Sep 15, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> CI supplies most of the cigars that we sell. They basically called up on Wednesday and said, no more shipping out of the USA. We had a boatload of orderrs for them to fulfull as well. So I decided the best thing to do was to just have them ship all our international customers cigar orders to us and we will send them out of the country untill customs tells us we cant/


Why are the customs so rough about?


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

nubchin said:


> Why are the customs so rough about?


In my opinion it is all about economics. They aren't so concerned that elicit materials are being delivered to their respective countries, though I am sure that is somewhat of a concern. More importantly they want to get their fair share of taxes and duties. FOr us to send cigars internationally, we typically have to write not only that it is tobacco but the exact gram weight of the cigars so they can appropriately tax and duty the customer. In this economy, they want all the money they can get.


----------



## nubchin (Sep 15, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> In my opinion it is all about economics. They aren't so concerned that elicit materials are being delivered to their respective countries, though I am sure that is somewhat of a concern. More importantly they want to get their fair share of taxes and duties. FOr us to send cigars internationally, we typically have to write not only that it is tobacco but the exact gram weight of the cigars so they can appropriately tax and duty the customer. In this economy, they want all the money they can get.


Big thanx for your answers Dave.
The very best wishes for your business , which might be getting loaded with orders.:beerchug:


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Why not just use one of the remaning vendors that do.... There stock isn't as vast as cigar.com's, however their prices are much better anyways! Or you could just smoke CC's :dunno:


----------



## nubchin (Sep 15, 2010)

jaypulay said:


> Why not just use one of the remaning vendors that do.... There stock isn't as vast as cigar.com's, however their prices are much better anyways! Or you could just smoke CC's :dunno:


Were do you get Abdel Fernandez stuff?
I do buy CCs but cant help smoking his stuff too.
Since cigar.com was the only source for me . Now I know Dave is selling them.
Is there more sources I missed or what?:hmm:


----------



## curtwill (Feb 2, 2008)

I know this doesn't help anything, but I just got back from 4 days in Vegas....placed my order with cigar.com a week before I left...since I was flying out of Bellingham (Wa) I had them sent to a shipping company at the border...picked them up on my way down and had no problems coming back to Canada with them as I was down long enough....not exactly on topic but I was able to order the product from Canada and p/u in the USA. This was my first on-line purchase (165 sticks split between 3 people).

I will test the waters through Atlantic or Cheaphumidors in the future.

I think most cities have freight forwarders for receiving packages...if you know you are going south find a receiver and stock up....

too bad, my first experience with cigars.com went smoothly...except their sampler pack ziploc bags smell a bit chemically...cleared up in a day.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

nubchin said:


> Were do you get Abdel Fernandez stuff?
> I do buy CCs but cant help smoking his stuff too.
> Since cigar.com was the only source for me . Now I know Dave is selling them.
> Is there more sources I missed or what?:hmm:


The source of choice for many of us Canadians may not carry what you're looking for but we're in a tough spot! Better stock up while you can if CH is willing to help you out. I'm sure it won't be hard to find an US botl that's willing to "Slingshot" an order or two for you. :clap2:


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, I own a small software company and we ship everywhere. We get hit with a massive amount of credit card fraud on international shipments. Possibly that's the reason here. Since I own and write the software sold, getting ripped off here and there isn't that much of a big deal so we take the chance. However, if I was buying the product and reselling it, I also would have to reevaluate. Just my opinion.

In fact, I know a person that manufactures and sells high-end turntables and sells domestically and internationally. He doesn't accept credit cards period. Only wire transfers to a special bank account and the cash then transferred to their primary account. He was nailed by about 50K+ in fraudulent charges on international orders.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I would definitely buy form CH since their prices are very good. However, their shipping policy is not acceptable for me - they do not send cigars like cigar.com did to help me avoid high taxes and duties on cigars


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

curtwill said:


> I know this doesn't help anything, but I just got back from 4 days in Vegas....placed my order with cigar.com a week before I left...since I was flying out of Bellingham (Wa) I had them sent to a shipping company at the border...picked them up on my way down and had no problems coming back to Canada with them as I was down long enough....not exactly on topic but I was able to order the product from Canada and p/u in the USA. This was my first on-line purchase (165 sticks split between 3 people).


I did the exact same thing when my wife and I went down to Seattle earlier in the year for a weekend, and ordered from Atlantic. Worked like a hot damn!


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Well this really sucks. I've used Cigar.com and Atlantic for pretty much all my NC purchases. There was a period of time where they weren't taking on new international customers, but Jeff always shipped to established buyers.
Thanks for stepping up to the plate Dave, but I'm confused. Does CH ship discreetly? I can understand if you may not want to answer that on an open forum, but PM me if you wish.
:behindsofa:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Codename47 said:


> I would definitely buy form CH since their prices are very good. However, their shipping policy is not acceptable for me - they do not send cigars like cigar.com did to help me avoid high taxes and duties on cigars


This isn't a policy of CH. This is a policy of customs. All packages for export must clearly identify the merchandise, state the value, and indicate the nature of purchase (gift, retail, etc). Canadian customs has really cracked down on imports this year. They will open every single package a shipper sends if they think they are falsifying documents. So if we say it is a wood box, and it is cigars the shipment gets stopped. If we say it is $10 in value when it is $100 it gets stopped. If we say it is a gift when it isn't, it gets stopped. A gift is when an end user gives the item to another person, not when a retail establishment sells the item to a person who might use it as a gift.

I can totally understand why CI or Cigars.com wouldn't want to go through the trouble to properly label all exports, it really is a pain. But in the same breath, it isn't reasonable for a customer to expect a retailer to modify the documents so they pay less monies. The risk for a merchant getting caught, isn't truly worth the reward.

That being said, we, as well as other retailers I am sure, are happy to send your tobacco products to you. Just please understand you very well might have to pay taxes and or duties when it arrives. But hey, at least you get ISOM cigars and we dont


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

were all friends here so if a Canadian friend sends me a box as a gift then I would send them the same gift with help for shipping


----------



## nubchin (Sep 15, 2010)

Codename47 said:


> I would definitely buy form CH since their prices are very good. However, their shipping policy is not acceptable for me - they do not send cigars like cigar.com did to help me avoid high taxes and duties on cigars


Thats the thing why we all used cigar.com I guess:tsk:
And for those MAW La Aurora Perdomo ESV Cuban Cabinet Punch seconds :sad:


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Shaz said:


> Well this really sucks. I've used Cigar.com and Atlantic for pretty much all my NC purchases. There was a period of time where they weren't taking on new international customers, but Jeff always shipped to established buyers.
> Thanks for stepping up to the plate Dave, but I'm confused. Does CH ship discreetly? I can understand if you may not want to answer that on an open forum, but PM me if you wish.
> :behindsofa:


Not discreetly at all. 
EDIT : now I see that their representative posted before me


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, our choices are shrinking day by day it seems. Too bad! 
I guess I'll be smoking more CC's. If I'm going to have to jump through hoops to bring in cigars at a reasonable cost, it might as well be CC's.


----------



## jobro (May 26, 2010)

Where do the Australians by the cigars (notably NC's) apart from cigar.com? I used to use them however hearing this news I can no longer do so! I checked out ***************.com however they have a USD250 minimum which isn't always ideal for me, especially when trying to avoid customs and duties.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Whenever I search online for cigars, I see many of them offer discount international shipping. I don't know what they do to bypass customs, but just search. It's unfortunate for you guys to have pay such a markup.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

It really isn't that we retailers CAN'T send cigars internationally. It is honestly that almost everyone wants us to essentially falsify the documents stating a low value and mark it as a gift. In the past, this wasn't that big of a deal, but now customs in most countries is cracking down. So the packages get sent back, destroyed or the customer has to pay fines/penalties. We still send lots of packages internationally with cigars inside. These customers are ok with us using the real invoice and marking is as a purchase. THis enables the items to clear customs and the recipient to get their items. I think it is just becoming easier for retailers to say no, we wont ship to you.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Canadian customs is especially harsh these days not just for cigars but all tobacco products. I know of people who purchase snus from Europe but get hit with tariffs up to double the retail price of the snus itself. And this is a harm reduction product used to quit smoking.


----------

